
The new Surface Earbuds are Microsoft’s first truly wireless earbuds - rshi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20891534/microsoft-surface-earbuds-buds-true-wireless-features-price-release-date
======
rvz
Whenever the first generation of a product has just been announced, it is
always a red flag and I avoid it to save myself from complete disappointment
and total obsolescence. I rather turn my attention to later generations that
are worth the wait.

Perhaps the Surface X is worthy of such an upgrade, but this atrocity in its
current form is no exception.

~~~
ksaj
I call v1.00 "Version One point Uh-oh." I learned from years of working
corporate IT that installing anything brand new is nearly always a mistake.
There is a reason non-critical patches are pretty much always delayed... look
at Chrome's recent OSX file system destruction.

